# sprinkle head question



## corvairbob (Aug 16, 2018)

i managed to cut off the top of a sprinkler head this year cutting close and so i went to lowes to get a replacement and the did not have anything that had the throw in hunter or rainbird so i got this one called k2 pro. 5" popup gear head. i do not know the gallons as it does not say on the can, but it show a range from 18' to 40' and what i'm asking is if anyone happens to know if this will drop water at the heat also. my other head start at the head and then throw out the 20' to may be 40' but on this one the picture on the can shows it starting and 18' and then going out to 40' i did not notice that when i got them, so if this is true i will just take them back and my yard is not setup to be head to head locations.

i have a somewhat square front yard say 70'x80' and i have heads in the center of each side not in the corners and this waters good in the front i almost get head to head but falls short maybe 5' or so but the heads start dropping water at the heads.

the back yard is larger and i have the same setup and the heads are maybe 20' from being head to head but i get good coverage with the water dropping at the dead and they all cross in the center.

anyway with the picture on this head i'm wondering if they drop water at the head and will then throw out from the head to 18 to 40' so does anyone know for sure? thanks bob p.


----------

